# The Dresden Files



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I see there is a series, The Dresden Files, that was a promising TV show last season. I see books 1 to 9, but no book 3 listed. Am I missing it somewhere?

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to Amazon, this is the third installment, and is available on Kindle:


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you both for tell me about this series I just order the sample of the first book in the series Storm Front.  This series look like it right up my allay.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I really liked the TV series and I've been toying with checking out the books. I've had the first book marked as to buy for a while now.

I hear it differs a quite a bit from the books - whether that is good, bad or merely different seems to depend on who you talk to.

----------------
Listening to: Ernest Tubb - Drivin' Nails In My Coffin (Single Version)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The series was 'ok' (it had a couple horrible episodes and some decent ones) for a first season, but the books are far, far, far better. I think if the series kept going it could've been much better. As for book 3, Grave Peril is indeed the third book (and it was absent for the Kindle for a *long* time). When it comes to determining the order of books (and what series an author has) I highly recommend the Fantastic Fiction site.
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk
Here's Jim Butcher's page: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/jim-butcher/


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

patrickb said:


> The series was 'ok' (it had a couple horrible episodes and some decent ones) for a first season, but the books are far, far, far better. I think if the series kept going it could've been much better. As for book 3, Grave Peril is indeed the third book (and it was absent for the Kindle for a *long* time). When it comes to determining the order of books (and what series an author has) I highly recommend the Fantastic Fiction site.
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk
> Here's Jim Butcher's page: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/jim-butcher/


I never heard of the tv series or the books until today went I saw this thead. The books look good, I will know more after I read the sampler of the first book (who knowns when that will be with all the sampler I all ready have).


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a really *fun* series.  They improve quickly as well.  Definitely a recommended read.
If you like more traditional fantasy, Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series (starting with Furies of Calderon) is fantastic.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

The TV series was like a bunch of short stories - NOT things from the books.  I think that's why so many people complained, they wanted the books.  It was really well done, a couple of liberties were taken with characters (another reason people complained) but everything was run by Butcher first and they are wonderfully evocative of the universe that Butcher has created.  I'm a big fan of these books, even though I'm a wimp normally.  I had a hard time watching the TV series, I was creeped out more than once, but that was the sheer realism they managed.  All in all, if you liked the series you will probably love the books.

Katiekat


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

A friend of mine is hooked on these books also.  I may have to give them a try since we usually like the same books.  Hmmm, something else I can read until the Kindle arrives!  I'm trying not to buy any more books until I can get them on my Kindle.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

With the crazy winter weather where I live, I'm stuck inside (and my friend says "with some strong cabin fever"), I have been re-reading some of my favorite books...such as the Desden series (though they are all in DTB right now).  I love Jim Butcher's characters, they are hilarious!  I got my closest friend hooked on it this year, and I hear that though this is classified as 'sci-fi/fantasy' in bookstores, a total wide range of people love the series...which I think is really cool.

The series was fun, but I'd say they were "okay" as well.  I didn't find it frustrating that they changed a few things from the series, but definately some of the episodes were 'er...um...'  I was annoyed that it wasn't renewed for a second season because 99% of the time the show REALLY picks up in their second season...and the show was definately STARTING to hit it's stride.

Now if only Terry Goodkind's book came in Kindle form (more than book #1 that is)...maybe I won't be so "itchin" to run out the door in to freezing temps screaming and doing a face plant in the snow and ice.   A pet peeve of mine, when you can only get one book out of the entire series (especially on the Kindle), and it is nearly impossible to get the proper books in order of that series.  "SOLD OUT...Temporarily Out of Stock...what do you mean!?" 

Tris


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, everybody! I had heard of the TV series, but I haven't watched any of it, and I didn't know that it was based on books. Here is the first book, if anyone else is interested in giving it a try:


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Tris said:


> Now if only Terry Goodkind's book came in Kindle form (more than book #1 that is


Sorry to go off topic, but did you know that the Sword of Truth series is now a synicated TV show? According to Goodkind, each season (should it last that long...) will be "based" on one novel. So season 1 is (loosely) based on Wizard's First Rule. The series title is "Legend of the Seeker".

Much like the Dresden Files, I feel that this series is more of a collection of short stories than really based on the books. I call it "The Continuing Adventures of Richard, Khalan and Zedd"


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

mwb said:


> I really liked the TV series and I've been toying with checking out the books. I've had the first book marked as to buy for a while now.
> 
> I hear it differs a quite a bit from the books - whether that is good, bad or merely different seems to depend on who you talk to.


If you liked the show then you should *love* the books, they are amazing! I enjoyed the show a lot, having been a long time fan of the books, I just had to keep in mind that the TV show was written by screenwriters, NOT Jim Butcher. So the TV series was the same as most things based on books - *based* on the books. Not literal interpretations of the stories, not even exact quotes (most of the time). As I told a co-worker, after getting him hooked on the books and handing him a loaner of the DVDs, "it's good, but not the same". I wish they had renewed the series, it had potential.

As for the books, one of my favorite things is, Jim puts them out once a year, every spring. So you don't have to wait too long between for your Harry fix! Book 11 is this April, and I'll probably continue my tradition of getting it in both hardback AND Kindle form - support the author, make my bookshelves look nice, and have my portable version with me wherever I go!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but did you know that the Sword of Truth series is now a synicated TV show? According to Goodkind, each season (should it last that long...) will be "based" on one novel. So season 1 is (loosely) based on Wizard's First Rule. The series title is "Legend of the Seeker".
> 
> Much like the Dresden Files, I feel that this series is more of a collection of short stories than really based on the books. I call it "The Continuing Adventures of Richard, Khalan and Zedd"


Yeah, I agree mom133d. Like the Dresden Files (TV show) it took some liberty with the storylines...but I think it's not so bad. I think the are trying to figure things out slowly but surely.

I find book recommendations from everywhere, so it isn't much of a suprise when the books I like are up and coming TV shows/Movies. Though I was suprised to find that no longer does Terry Goodkind have one book out in the series, but now two! However it still doesn't help that the second book that the Kindle is in the middle of converting is like book 6. I guess I will have to wait those difficult 5-7 days for it to be delivered to my B&N. I really was hoping not to be in this position when I got my Kindle...but oh well.

I did try to run out in to the fridged temps and snow/ice this morning on my way to work. But my door wouldn't open well at all. Turns out the wind blew the snow all the way to my door and formed a gigantic 16 inches tall ice block. It was so hard that I almost had to call into work telling my team lead that I can't make it to work today because I'm literally blocked in. 

I hate snow...though not as much as ice...grrr. I can't even travel a few miles down the hills...and walking outside is dangerous due to the compact snow and ice. Are things suppose to get better now? I'll take rain anyday to this. Okay, so maybe I am struck with cabin fever.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I greatly enjoyed the TV series as well as the books. The only complaint I had was the substitution of the hockey stick and drum stick for the staff and wand. I didn't mind the VW or bomber jacket, or Bob being a person.

SCI-FI showed the original 90-minute pilot only once, almost a year after the series was shown. They played it at 3AM, where it would be sure to be seen (yeah, right). It had Bob as a talking skull and I think had Dresden in the VW. It was recut into a 1 hour episode and shown near the end of the season, titled "Storm Front."

For some reason, SCI-FI wouldn’t allow the pilot to be included in the DVD set. On the Jim Butcher forums, the producer of the TV show stated three months after the series finished that SCI-FI still hadn't actually told him that it wasn't being renewed. They just left him hanging. By then Paul Blackthorne and already signed onto another series.

Mike


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

This is my favorite series. I just hope and pray Jim doesn't get burned out like some of my other (formerly) favorite authors. I really enjoy all of the books in the series, and most of the short stories.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually don't go for fantasy (prefer science fiction), but I LOVE the Harry Dresden books!  Very well thought out, tons of action, interesting characters.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I usually don't go for fantasy (prefer science fiction), but I LOVE the Harry Dresden books! Very well thought out, tons of action, interesting characters.


My feelings exactly.

Mike


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I usually don't go for fantasy (prefer science fiction), but I LOVE the Harry Dresden books! Very well thought out, tons of action, interesting characters.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

Steve


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw a couple of the shows.
I think his first book in the series might be my first fictional reading purchase.
Get the feeling I will enjoy it.

Thanks for the input...

Eric


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, it sounds like from the comments I need to prioritize Dresden files next time I get books for my Kindle.

And it is funny that several folks mention Legend of the Seeker, I spent yesterday watching the entire series so far via hulu.com and really liked it. I hope it does get renewed. While we have a fair amount of SF on TV (never enough in my view), it is actually pretty rare to get an actual fantasy series (I don't count supernatural or superhero series as such.)

----------------
Listening to: Françoise Hardy - If You Listen
via FoxyTunes


----------

